# Covid and bee stings



## AR1 (Feb 5, 2017)

https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0041010120302245
Bee venom and SARS-CoV-2

I have seen a few studies like this. I take them with a large grain of salt. Lots of weird COVID-19 research going on, most of it appears useless. My link goes directly to the research discussed in your article. One can hope. I get stung every week or two.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

It would be nice to have benefits to getting stung.


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

I got my Very 1st sting yesterday, I guess I am cured


----------



## AR1 (Feb 5, 2017)

Not just cured, but permanently immune to all diseases.


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

AR1 said:


> Not just cured, but permanently immune to all diseases.


Sweet !
lol


----------



## blackowl (Jul 8, 2015)

This is interesting!


----------



## Akademee (Apr 5, 2020)

I hear things like: Bee venom kill corona virus!

And say: Great, so does a lighter and a can of hairspray, what's your point? lol


----------



## vlaxx (Sep 30, 2020)

As you can see here there are many scientific research in using bee venom for cosmetics and even medical treatment.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

*Beekeepers who tolerate bee stings are not protected against SARS-CoV-2 infections*

Highlights
• Among German beekeepers, we found two coronavirus-associated deaths and 45 cases of coronavirus infection.
• Previous exposure to bee venom does not seem to reduce susceptibility to SARS-CoV-2.
• Reaction to bee stings correlates with the perceived severity of the SARS-CoV-2 symptoms: exhaustion and sore throat.

Abstract
A survey on 5115 beekeepers and 121 patients treated with bee venom by an apitherapy clinic in the Hubei province, the epicenter of COVID-19 in China, reported that none of the beekeepers developed symptoms associated with COVID-19, the new and devastating pandemic. The hypothesis that immunity to bee venom could have a preventive effect was expressed and the authors of the Chinese survey suggested that the next step should be animal experiments on monkeys.

We believed that before starting such studies, a second independent survey should verify the findings and define the hypothesis more clearly. Thus we asked all German beekeepers to complete an assessment form which would summarize their experiences with COVID-19. In contrast to the Chinese study we found that two beekeepers had died from a SARS-CoV-2 infection and forty-five were affected. The reaction to bee stings (none; mild swelling; severe swelling) correlated with the perceived severity of the SARS-CoV-2-infection-associated symptoms - exhaustion and sore throat. Beekeepers comorbidity correlated with problems with breathing at rest, fever, and diarrhea.

Our results did not confirm the findings of the Chinese study. However, since the antiviral effects of bee venom have been found in several studies, we cannot exclude that there could be a direct preventive or alleviating effect when bee venom is administered during the infection.

https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0041010120304086

Beekeepers who tolerate bee stings are not protected against SARS-CoV-2 infections, Heidrun Männle, Jutta Hübner, Karsten Münstedt, Toxicon, Volume 187, November 2020, Pages 279-284, https://doi.org/10.1016/j.toxicon.2020.10.004


----------

